# Shady Acres Kidding Thread! Two sets of twin born yesterday yipee!



## rebelINny (Jan 20, 2013)

Well I'm a tad early but wanted to go ahead and start the beginning of this thread. I don't have alot of goats but I have a nice handful  I have two for sure bred for the beginning of March, the 5th and 6th. My first due is Freckles, she is a registered 1st generation mini-Alpine. This is her second kidding.


Secondly I have Mocha who is a standard American Alpine. This will be her fourth  kidding. She always has singles. Hope I get twins this year. She is already looking quite big.







THIS IS FRECKLES with her buckling her first kidding






This is Willa. The min-alp that I didn't actually see get bred but she is looking pretty round right now. She has never kidded yet and I'm really hoping this is the year. She will be three in March and I really really really want a kid out of her!!! This is Mocha's doeling from her first kidding.





Ok here is Mocha. I call her the unicorn. I banded her horns a year and half ago and one fell off and it caused her alot of pain the last couple weeks that I refuse to do the other! This is her fourth Kidding. Now I will post a pic of the buck. He is also a 1st gen mini-alpine. His name is Thor, and he isn't quite a year old yet. This pic was taken the day I bought him, his previous owner had shaved his sides during the summer.






I also have another standard french alpine doe that I am pretty sure has not gotten bred yet. She is a "silent" breeder though so I could be wrong. I also have two purebred Nubian does that I was given. I don't have pics of them yet. Will try to take a few this week and post. They are nice looking and fat lol. They have been exposed to Thor but I don't think he got them. I really wish there was a nubian buck in the area to breed them to.

So for now that is it. I will get some "from above" shots of the girls as they are now in a couple days. Last year was a buck year so I am crossing my fingers for a doe year. I have one doeling out of five kids last year.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 8, 2013)

OH MY!!! These girls are so fat now! I'm gonna have to snap some NOW pics and post. They are due in a little less than a month and Mocha and Willa are SO fat! Freckles looks pregnant but likely just a single. Hoping for twins or trips with the other two. Crossing my fingers for doelings this time


----------



## woodsie (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful little goats...can't wait to see baby pics!!! Think pink!


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 8, 2013)

pretty girls, hope you get lots of pretty wee girls from them.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks  I was gonna take some pics of them today but there is alot of snow out now.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok I have very preggo pics of my does and I can't get them uploaded from my phone  Any chance I could text them to someone to post for me??


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 16, 2013)

I only have a bit over 2 weeks now for these girl to kid but I am too impatient for cute babyness so I am going to pick up between 2 and 4 alpine doelings that will be only a day or two old. Yes I have done the whole bottle baby thing and it is time consuming but I love it! Can't wait! I will post pics as IF I can get them up here!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's Freckles. Not much of an udder on her yet. Looks like she'll have a single to me.



http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2536_willabelly.jpg[/img
Here's Willa. I am soooooo excited to finally get a kid/kids off this doe!!! She turns three soon and I've been trying to get a kid from her since she was a year old. Crossing my fingers for a beautiful doeling!!! Her udder has already started.

[img]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2536_mochabelly.jpg
Mocha. She looks like she's having twins to me, but she's looked this way before and still only had a single. Not expecting more than a single because she has kidded three other times and had singles every time but would LOVE to have twins! Her udder is bigger than the other two.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 19, 2013)

And here's a pic of all the girls today and Thor the sire of the kids they are about to have. He had to have his pic taken. He's such a camera hog. The babies will all be mini-Alpine this year woohoo!!! Will have my first set of 2nd generation mini-alpines and mocha's will be 1st generation. 










And an update on the babies I was supposed to get today. I called the dairy and the herd manager said she had 18 kid goats born over the weekend and 16 of them were bucklings and the only 2 that were doelings were part of trips and their legs were all crooked so they put them down. I am supposed to call back on Friday this week and see if she has any doelings by then. Crossing my fingers for doelings with different colors than the girls I have now. I love colors!!!!  I know their milking lines will be great because of the dairy they are coming from but I really would like something other than the traditional alpine colors of sundgau or cou claire.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are the cute doeling alpines I got to tide me over until my babies are born in a week or so. They also will be the does I intend to start new bloodlines for my mini-alpine project.




This is the twins, Cheyenne and Cherokee (I'm going with all native american tribal names this year)




This is Shoshoni  I love her look. Not a typical alpine pattern.




And this is Souix. Sorry about the poopy butt part  but can't be helped especially when they are on milk replacer.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 26, 2013)

Ha! Feel like I'm talking to myself but hey someone is reading so I will keep putting a new message on here. Mocha is really starting to fill in her udder a bit now. Certainly isn't that "so full I'm going to kid in 24 hrs" look but it has filled some and her girl parts are puffy and protruding/open quite a bit. Also am seeing some teeny tiny udders on the Freckles and Willa but Willa's is definitely bigger than Freckles. So, I'm getting down to the D day's, the two mini's could kid this weekend in theory since they are mini's and should be on 145 day gestation. Mocha will probably still go on the 150 day gestation but she has gone early before so we will see.


Update on the new doelings: All doing very well, bouncy and happy and adorable. They are all eating VERY well! Everything going well with them. I am going to disbud them here in a couple days. I trimmed around their horn buds this morning.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm surprised you didn't just go with cow's milk for the two Alpines.  I did that with my Boer bottle baby and no poopy butt!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 26, 2013)

I am planning to actually. I'm gonna buy a 5 gallon bucket right from a local dairy farm but I just got the kids a couple days ago and been working and yada yada....just havent got that way. I plan to go get the cow milk in the next couple days.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 26, 2013)

Adorable kids!  I love the color on Shoshoni.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks I love her color too. She is funny. Before and after she has her bottle she always sticks her tongue out lol. They are all so much fun, bouncing around and loving climbing and stuff. Still watching the three does. So far Mocha still is building that udder but she isn't full yet. No discharge or anything. Just waiting.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 3, 2013)

Mocha's ligs are definitely sunken and soft today. Her udder hasn't completely filled yet but that usually happens about 6 hours prior to kidding. This is her fourth kidding and I've had her since she was 2 days old so I certainly know her routine....course now she will probably make a fool outta me lol. Willa's ligs are still there and hard. Freckles......well I'm not sure really. She isn't very big and she has virtually no udder whatsoever, though I do remember her first freshening (and only) she had no udder then bang she did and the baby was there that fast. Her hoo-hoo is looking a big more puffy though so that may be the only sign that she is actually gonna kid. Freckles due date is in three days. Mocha's in five and Willa's is somewhere between them as well. Thinking PINK!


----------



## Fluffygal (Mar 3, 2013)

She knows your on baby watch so will be driving ya bonkers with the doe code. 
Hope you get lots of pink when the babies arrive.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wishing cute babies for you and thinking PINK


----------



## woodsie (Mar 3, 2013)

Your new little doelings are simply irrisistible!!! Love them!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am so excited for my girls kiddng soon! Mocha is really close. Ligs are still there but soft and sunken as they were the other day.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 7, 2013)

Well this morning Mocha's ligs are gone, but her udder still hasn't blown up like she usually does. Still waiting. Her due date is tomorrow. Willa has a nice little round udder now and its getting tighter but ligs are still present. She could kid anytime between now and the 12th. Freckles....was due yesterday and I'm seriously thinking she never bred at her first round with the buck. She may be bred for later since she was in with him a couple more times after that but if she took then she wouldn't be due for another month or so. Think pink!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 10, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1073741825.1511750760&type=1&relevant_count=1

Well Freckles made a full out of me. She went from having absolutely no udder and me saying I guess she didn't get bred (due on the 6th) to having a tight, full udder this morning. She kidded a single buckling at 6:50pm tonight with a little assistance from me. He's about 4-5 lbs. My FIRST 2nd generation mini-alpine in my breeding program! Woohoo! He is so flashy. Will try to get a pic on her a bit later but my other laptop isn't working so I can't upload my pics here. His name is Shady Acres TF Dakota. He is black and white and so flashy! I love him! Click on the link to see his pic.


----------



## jimmythegoat (Mar 11, 2013)

my daughter cant wait to get her little buckling from you.she loves her mini alpines so much her favorites are the brown ones.cant wait to see pics she is going to be so excited when she gets home from school.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 11, 2013)

Jim I just added you to FB so you can see the pic.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 14, 2013)

Mocha is in labor. Im seeing the contractions regular so she should be pushing the kid/kids out shortly. Can everyone see the pic in the link I put up of Freckles kid??


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Mar 14, 2013)

nope cant see the pic here


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 14, 2013)

Ugh ok, gonna see if I can fix it


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 14, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1073741825.1511750760&type=1&relevant_count=1

Let's see if this works


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 17, 2013)

Well true the doe code both Mocha and Willa kidded while I was away doing farrier work all day yesterday. They both had boy/girl twins so I'm thrilled I finally got a couple does and TWINS finally!!!! I will put a link on here to see the new babies.
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/69251_4614440528319_445450528_n.jpg
These are Willa's
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/486540_4614444208411_870882560_n.jpg
 These are Mocha's. Can't believe how much bigger the girl is compared to the boy


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 18, 2013)

How cute are they?! Adorable!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2013)

they are adorable!


----------



## Pygmys in Pink (Mar 18, 2013)

Cute babies!!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I got them moved up to the barn now with a nice warm heat lamp. Temps dropped here again into to the teens overnight, but there are so many of them now they are pretty warm under that lamp and snuggled together. Hoping to get some real good pics when it warms up out and sunny.


----------

